# Virtus Bologna going to the bankruptcy



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

*Virtus Bologna going to the bankruptcy... but maybe Madrigali will quit*

I receive from a friend of Bologna and I copy his words here. 

_The during of the staying of Madrigali in Virtus is measured with cash, and cash is quickly finishing. The team infact costs a lot, around 500.000 euros each month, without considering the costs of 7 (seven) bodyguards with weapons who protect him against the big amount of "fans" he has in Bologna. 
It's clear that Madrigali, when ha can, doesn't pay anything: it's the case of Becirovic, but for example Sekularac armoured by his contract, and Tanjevic still receives his salary. 
Madrigali is trying to reduce the expeditures (in this way too, and I think it's something never seen at these levels: *the dinner after the on-the-road games is not at the restaurant, but some sandwitches are offered to the players on the bus who's carrying the team at home* (...). Of course, why should Rigaudeau remain in a such "club", while he could easily have a personal Jacuzzi offered by Cuban in the dressing room? 
It's a fact the Madrigali is arrived at the end. How can you save offering sandwitches instead of a real dinner? 25000 euros in one year. 25000 euros compared to the contract signed with Avleev and Sekularac, that worth 500.000 dollars. 
Money has finished, and there's a big doubt here in Bologna: is it possible that Madrigali to save money is now using the accounts of Virtus as "financial lung" to hide other debts, bringing Virtus to the failure, gaining time and in this period hiding some money abroad? 
Personally, I think yes._


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

But there are some interesting news, today... 
this is an article about Marco Madrigali, published today on the Italian newspaper "Il Corriere della Sera". 

_"This history has a protagonist, Marco Madrigali, 57 years old, a self made man who with his videogames gives fun to all the lovers of the playstation but makes furious all the supporters of the Virtus. They accused him to have broken the toy. He says that the supporters ruined his life. They have teared the season-tickets. He's designing the final tear. 
[...]
It happened the incredible: all the Presidents of Virtus have been loved, he's vituperated, forced to walk with some body-guards. Once the season-ticket was considered a title opf nobility that was passing from father to son. Today the boss of the public are proud to be "former subscribers". 
The history started as a fairy-tale is now a thriller, is now close to the end. Anticipying the conclusion we are taking off suspense, but the announcement has something god. Everyone will be able to decide if it's an happy end or not. 
[...]
Marco Madrigali abdicates. HE prefers the electronic adventures with Harry Potter and Star Wars than the sport misadvenutes. 
He doesn't say "I'm surrending". He says "I'll do something else": "at this point there are not alternatives: since I've other things to do, I'll do them. I'm going to dedicate more time to my enterprises, the sector his now growing again, but the marker is like a little child. It's needed to give food to him always. I think to put in sale the Virtus, because my enterprises can't suffer anymore for the basketball". 
[...]
Vittorio Monti _

The article continues, but I'm hungry right now. There's nothing very interesting, in the second part. That's the most interesting thing. Madrigali admitted he wants to sell, but there are two doubts: 
1. This newspaper is not from Bologna but from Milan. No-one in Bologna knew anything about that, and it's not normal. Bologna always runs more quickly than other towns, and there are working the best journalists who always know about everything before others (for example, Daniele Baiesi and Walter Fuochi) 
2. Who could be interested in Virtus Bologna? It's not only a club, owner of players, contracts, an arena. There are around 28-30 bilions of old Italian liras (1.500.000 euros) of debts. This means the buyer should spend an amount of money that he will never recover. 

take care everyone


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *WonderPelekanos*!
> 
> 2. Who could be interested in Virtus Bologna? It's not only a club, owner of players, contracts, an arena. There are around 28-30 bilions of old Italian liras (1.500.000 euros) of debts. This means the buyer should spend an amount of money that he will never recover.
> 
> take care everyone


I know the debts are huge, but a basketball club (specially Virtus) can be very profitable. In the long term, with a lot of hard work, you can recover this amount of money. :yes:

The sad thing is that I don't think Virtus will have the quality teams they used to have for a long time. I hope he sells the club as soon as possible. Madrigali :upset: go away


----------

